# Anyone Use Ksport Coilovers? Any Thoughts?



## Apache443 (Nov 26, 2011)

I found this Ksport Coilover Kit on Ebay

Ksport CHO010 KP Kontrol Pro Coilovers Kit Pontiac GTO | eBay

Has anyone installed this or use it? Or even have any insight on this kit?

Thanks!


----------



## ManGOat (Mar 13, 2014)

A good question, i just came across these today looking for suspension upgrades for my 04. Its probably going to be the one of us takes the plunge and hopes for the best deals. I do know there was a rear kit offered from a forum member or sponsor. I am not sure if its still available.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I think for most "coilover" sounds cool. FWIW our stock front end is a coil over strut. The difference is adjust-ability. With the limited travel of our suspension (the front is something like 2.5-2.75") there is a practical point where going lower than just a lowering spring would only be for looks with a detriment on ride. After the initial playing with the toy most people end up at a set height. For a decent riding street car 3/4" drop is the practical limit. They do however give a little more room in the front for an odd sized wheel or tire. That's a lot of money for an experiment.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

If you're going to spend that much you should buy from Andy at Kollar Racing and get the world's best customer service along with a trusted product. 

04-06 GTO BC BR RACING FRONT and REAR COIL OVERS

And I agree with Svede's comments regarding coilovers but the fact is they're now cheaper than the conventional strut/shock with springs packages on the market for GTO that aren't adjustable anyway. So there's really not a reason to buy them unless you need a longer warranty or really don't think you can handle the increased stiffness of the BC suspension.


----------



## ManGOat (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks guys, ill go with the proven set up i had seen Andy's site as well, i am just looking for a bit more room in the wheel well and some adjustability, slight drop. The stiffer suspension isn't an issue.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wise choice.


----------

